# do my indoor cats really need their yearly exams?



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I have two male cats that are over a year old. My vet has given me their yearly reminder that it is time for their exam. I am having second thoughts about this. Since my cats are indoor cats and will always stay this way, I don't think that their yearly exams are necassary. They don't t ake any medication and are very healthy cats so far. They get excercise because I play with them and they love to run around with each other. I wanted to see if anyone else feels this way about their cats. I definitely looking at all sides to this topic.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

exams are definately important. I personally feel that vaccines are not, especially on indoor only cats. Some disagree.

I work at a vet's office... so my opinion should be a lot different than it is. Addison hasn't been in for his yearly exam (he was due in August I believe) just because I'm slack. However, I'm also afraid of the fight I'm going to have with them because I will NOT vaccinate him any more.

With the full physical exam, they may not find anything out of the ordinary on your young and healthy cats, but they might. Its also important to listen for any abnormalities in the heart and lungs. Mostly the heart.

How do your cats do at the vets? Most are afraid, nervous, etc but some turn downright evil. If you've got a cat that goes nuts and can't be touched, or they have to gas down to even look at it, I'd say it may not be worth the stress unless you notice anything out of the ordinary.

Its really up to you whether you bring them in or not, but in most cases I'd say yes to at least an exam once a year.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Since cats can't tell you when they don't feel well and often hide any issues they may be having really well it's important that they have regular check ups. 

If they're really, really, really, really stressed out about it, I might stretch the time a bit while they're younger (every 18 mos?) but once they hit about 8...yearly is really important. 

And my vet recommends vacinations every 3 years for indoor cats.


----------



## lyvettely (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks for the really good replies. What I am starting to be against are the vaccinations. I don't think that they are necessary and can actually be harmful. At least that is what my friend has said about her cat and her experiences. She believes that her cats seizures were due to her vaccinations. Although her case is rare, and my cats have had their first year vaccinations and are fine, I think that if these reccomended vaccinations are just that-- a reccomondation, then I'm opting to skip them for my cats. But I think that the physical exams are good to have. My cats are scared of their carry on but seem to be fine after their inside and at the vets office. Does anyone have an oipinion about the neccesity for vaccinations for indoor cats?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I believe it's smart to take your cat in for their annual exam. Vets can pick up on the tiniest things we can't even just from a physical exam of your cat.

This is from my vet's website - but please note that _each state has different requirements_ - California doesn't require the 3-year rabies shots for cats, only dogs. My vet doesn't recommend many shots for indoor-only cats.

Cats 

Upper Respiratory (FVRCPC) 
8 weeks- 
Begin kitten vaccines, repeat every 3-4 weeks x 3 vaccines total. 

1 year- 
Repeat vaccinations) 

2 years- 
Perform titer; revaccinate if protective level is low, otherwise repeat titer every 1-2 years and repeat vaccination when need is indicated by decreasing protection. 


Feline Leukemia (FELV) 

*For cats at risk only.* 

After negative blood test, 2 initial vaccines (can begin at 9 weeks or age or older) given 3-4 weeks apart. Repeat annually. 

Rabies 

*For cats at risk only. *

First vaccine at 3 months old, booster in I year, thereafter every 3 years. 

Feline Infectious Peritonitis (FIP) 

*For cats at risk only.. *

We do not recommend this vaccine for most of our feline patients at this time. Two intra-nasal vaccinations given 3-4 weeks apart. Must not begin until 16 weeks of age or older


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I do bi-annual exams for my cats and I feel it is really important, especially as your cat ages. Your vet will be able to tell if there are any differences from the last exam and I always find the exam time to be a good time to ask questions about any concerns you have. If the vet doesn't find any new health problems, then I think the money spent on the exam is well worth it just for the peace of mind.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I also think it's a good idea to do annual exams. As doodlebug said, your cats can't tell you if they aren't feeling well and they will not show it until something has really progressed.
My cats go in yearly but they only get their FVRCP every three years (or so :roll: ) They are indoor cats too. 
There is a lot of controversy about vaccines. More recent studies are showing that over vaccinating can have serious health risks so most (up to date and/or reputable) vets are recommending a three year program instead of annually.
Also, as your cats age I think it's better to get the physical done more often. After 10 yrs, mine went in every 6 mos.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As Marie posted....my vet also does not recommend feline leukemia or FIP vaccines for indoor cats. Here's a site with more info as well:

http://www.catvaccines.com/chart_of_vac ... ations.htm 

The Humane Society I volunteer at also endorses limiting vacines. In fact, that's where I first heard about it. If your vet insists on yearly vacines, they are probably not up to date. Personally, I would find another vet in that situation...who knows what else they're not up to date on.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> If your vet insists on yearly vacines, they are probably not up to date. Personally, I would find another vet in that situation...who knows what else they're not up to date on.


if they're anything like the vets I work for, they're VERY up to date, just not sure how to continue making the big bucks without vaccines.

At most every staff meeting we've had lately, they bring up the fact that vaccines don't "expire" exactly at a year and they know that yearly vaccines aren't necessary, but "how else will we get people in the door every year (or twice a year!) without a vaccine to go along with the visit?"

So as far as we've come in this whole thing is we've started not vaccinating indoor only cats with the FeLV vaccine. And the occasional REALLY old cat, we may do rabies only on... and only if its very sickly. Ugh. I hate it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OsnobunnieO said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > If your vet insists on yearly vacines, they are probably not up to date. Personally, I would find another vet in that situation...who knows what else they're not up to date on.
> ...


Now see, I find that even worse. Giving vaccines that are known not to be necessary and may even be harmful...to keep the money coming in the door. I definitely do understand the need to keep the money coming in, but they need to get more creative...


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't get my cats vaccinated for everything every year either, and luckily my vet doesn't give me a hard time about that. I DO get them vaccinated for distemper every year, though. Your cats don't have to go outside to get distemper. Cats and dogs that get it rarely survive, and the ones that do survive are left pretty messed up. I worry about it a lot, because I work in a pet store and come in contact with a lot of pets every day. I'm afraid of bringing something home on my clothes or shoes that my cats could catch.


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

This may be a dumb question, but what's distemper?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Distemper is also called panleukopenia. There's a good bit of info about it at the web page I linked there.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

we advocate six month wellness exams in addition to yearly exams. I think even splitting up the vaccines would be better in this case. For dogs, they get rabies, distemper, and kennel cough at the yearly exam, and another kennel cough at the six month. However, cats get the rabies and distemper, some feline leukemia at the yearly, then the rare few that come in because they got a reminder card for a six month wellness are shocked. "What? I have to pay you $60 and you didn't even give a shot?"

but nobody listens to little ole me when I suggest giving rabies at the yearly and distemper at the six month. We even have cats we split vaccines on because they have reactions, and have them come in a month after the rabies to get the distemper, and they STILL come back for a six month check up with no vaccines.

Sometimes I just want to stand up and yell at everyone at our meetings... just to see if I'd get a single person to listen.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm jealous! I wish I could go a whole year without having to bring my cats in. :roll:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> OsnobunnieO wrote:
> doodlebug wrote:
> If your vet insists on yearly vacines, they are probably not up to date. Personally, I would find another vet in that situation...who knows what else they're not up to date on.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with doodlebug here (yet again! :wink: ) I would include this under the "disreputable" vets. I realize it's a business and they need to pull a profit but that should never be at the animal's expense. They are in the business of animal welfare and should never be giving a treatment that is potentially (in many opinions definitely) dangerous to a pet purely because they want the revenue. 
What would these vets think if they took their child into the Dr and he/she gave them an unecessary routine treatment known to potentially cause cancer later and the Dr said, "Well, we know it isn't really necessary but we need the money." How would they react? It's ludicrous!
I'm sorry, Osnobunnie, please don't take this as an attack on you. I know it has nothing to do with you, but I just had to vent. It makes me so mad to hear that sort of attitude among vets. I think it's reprehensible!
Veterinary medicine is constantly changing and vets need to keep up and, as doodlebug said, be creative.
O.K., my rant is over.


----------

